# englewood low head dam removal



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

just saw on the news the dam at englewood metropark is on a list to be removed. others are possible. lets hope not west carrollton.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I say take that dam @ West Carrollton out!


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

i have fished there since i was a kid caught many bass there


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah its the small dam just up from the big dam that they are removing, I think its slated for later this summer, the reason is 2 fold, one fr safety and 2, to remove all the water fromt he silted in lake behid it since it is cheaper to make a wetland then it is to drain and dredge the lake. Boils down to simple economics. This has been on the books for at least 3-4 years now just coming up again with the recent drownings.

WC will not be removed because the dam is in good shape and fairly new. If any others are to be removed, they will be old dams that no longer serve any purpose ( 2-3 come to mind on the upper Stillwater) and perhaps the Tate station dam since DPL no longer uses it and its in pretty rickety shape. Come to think of it, Steele dam could also be on the list at somepoint since the pool behind it ( like the Tate station dam) has no recreational value any longer since Dayton City Parks closed off the ramps at Triangle, Island and now Box21 ramps.

Remember that if the dams are no longer being used by a municipality, they are now a liability and that makes a lot of decisions easy.

There is a small dam on the upper Mad river ( right below Rt 36) that funding came through for as part of grant to be removed and the City of Urbana rejected that part of the grant and now, because of that, has taken "FULL" legal responsibility for the dam even though its on private property. That makes no sense??? Just goes to show you how ignorant some cities are regarding these issues.

Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

dont know about the englewood dam but removing that dam at tate station would be horrible, that pool is such a great fishery! once again the infinate wisdom of the city of Dayton along with the Metro-dummies shines through, there is a really nice ramp and parking for that pool just below Keowee st. but it is closed off for some unknown reason. folks used to water ski, fish, and row in that stretch years back. hmmm, is it maybe the University of Dayton wanted their own personal "rowing only" section? (rumor has it...) dang i miss that pool!


----------



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

Thats Dayton for ya.....doesn't suprise me though...saw one of those city meetings last night...lol...I think the mayor was high....had on this huge hat...lol...its funny just thinking about it...and this other lady was giving a presentation about building a new school downtown...(even though there are no teachers)...and asked the mayor if she wanted to see the layout of the proposed school...lol...the mayor just sat there looking at her...lol...she had to ask again nodding her head yes...lol...the mayor finally said..oh yes...ok...lol...oh man...very funny stuff...I feel for anyone that lives in this f'd up city man...I think a little napalm and a Betty Ford clinic could clean this place up...


----------



## WINNER (Apr 7, 2004)

Free the Rivers!!!

I hate all lowhead dams...nothing but dangerous eyesores. I know some think they create habitat in their pools, but think about how much habitat they cover up.

Winner


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

usamarshal said:


> Thats Dayton for ya.....doesn't suprise me though...saw one of those city meetings last night...lol...I think the mayor was high....had on this huge hat...lol...its funny just thinking about it...and this other lady was giving a presentation about building a new school downtown...(even though there are no teachers)...and asked the mayor if she wanted to see the layout of the proposed school...lol...the mayor just sat there looking at her...lol...she had to ask again nodding her head yes...lol...the mayor finally said..oh yes...ok...lol...oh man...very funny stuff...I feel for anyone that lives in this f'd up city man...I think a little napalm and a Betty Ford clinic could clean this place up...


OMG, dont even go there LMAO. i know its off topic but your right, She is a goof-ball for sure. sometimes i do wonder about what she might'a been smokin cause she can be pretty looney. catch her on the Dayton access channel sometime doing stuff with the public.... GEEZ! ever see the presentation on DATV she did with the Dayton Canoe Club? two words come to mind....HALF BAKED i did meet and talked to her once in a convenience store (getting a Bottle of wine maybe?  ), she is a very nice lady and wasnt like your normal politician, looked and acted like anyone else and felt like i was talking to my next door neighbor.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

catfishhunter33 said:


> quote
> I hate all lowhead dams...nothing but dangerous eyesores. I know some think they create habitat in their pools, but think about how much habitat they cover up.
> 
> i always thought structure/habitat was what one looked for when fishing.i now wonder if i should be casting to those logjams up on dry ground and leave the submerged ones alone.
> ...


exactly, they are only dangerous to idiots! i am kinda stuck in the middle as far as the whole dam/no dam isuue goes. i know they do hinder fish migration but i am gratefull for the few we have left, they do provide great stretches to fish as well as providing areas to boat in.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

It hinders Blue Cats, Skip Jacks, Mooneye,Longnose Gar,Shortnose gar, Buffalo, paddlefish and Blue suckers for a real quick start. Also know that by the time you get up towards Middletown, there are no white bass, hybrids or saugers
Im sure there are many other species but every dam slows migration down to a crawl. To make a good comparison, all those species listed above are all the way to downtown Columbus on the Scioto (no dams) so you can see the GMR would be a completely different fishery without dams.

I agree with Dink, there good for pools and boating opportunities but bad for fishing for migratory species. ( which often need to get to headwaters to be able to succesfully spawn) 

Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

no gar? then....THANK GOD FOR THE DAMS!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont get it, why are the good for boaters? The Scioto dont have the dams & I can still boat that river.


----------



## luv2fish (May 18, 2006)

The removal of low head dams is being force by groups like the Sierra Club using the Clean Water act. A few years ago the Sierra Club threatened to sue the city of Columbus if they didn't remove the five on the Olentangy river in the city. They removed one north of the city. Then the city spent or was supposed to spend $250,000 to do an engineering study to determine the effect of the removal of these dams on flood control, their main purpose.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> I dont get it, why are the good for boaters? The Scioto dont have the dams & I can still boat that river.


they create long reserviors behind them. imagine there no Dam there in WC. if it were removed, or was never built, the river behind it would drop about 7-8ft. if you think about all the shallower areas upstream from it (5-7ft) then you could see where that boating would be impossible, those areas would become shallow riffles.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

okay that does makes sense, becasue the Scioto has tons of riffle areas.


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

Mellon have you caught any big cats at the wc dam itself.? biggest cat i caught there was 7 pound blue cat


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've prob only fished the dam 3-4 in my whole life. That whole area, in my opinon has mostly dinks.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Iam20, is it possible that fish was a channel instead of a Blue cat?? I have never seen a Blue this far up the Great Miami, thats why I ask.
I agree with Mellon, everytime I fish at the dam, I get snagged up a lot!! Makes me mad to retie all night long, the few times i didnt, I got smaller Channels

Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

you know, i did catch a White catfish there once and as you know they are only in coastal rivers. someone must have dumped it in from a paylake.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

a dude was telling me that he catches gar east of port jefferson in the gmr. as far as the scioto i can testify that the closer one gits to the ohio the more boat pushing you're gonna do but there are a few fairly deep holes.


----------



## HOTTFINGER (Apr 14, 2004)

I love the WC pool. I live about 10 minutes away from it and have fished there since 1991. It keeps me from having to drive 30 miles to a crowded CC or across town to Eastwood which can also draw a crowd. I fish there 4-5 times a month weather permitting.

There are some very nice holes in that pool that are close to 20 feet deep and the fishing can be excellent. My best day there was over 50 SM and that's hard to beat. My biggest LM was over 4 lbs and my biggest SM was 19 inches.

I've also caught some White Bass there and know of some Hybrids taken below the DPL dam in Dayton which is the head of that pool. There are plenty of Saugeyes there and I have caught several small Northern Pike in the vaccinity of Cooper Tire. There are plenty of Crappie, Blue Gill and Green Sun Fish. I've caught some Channel Cat and Carp but those were accidental since I don't fish for them. So you can see that dam opens up some good fishing for boaters which would be lost if they took out the dam.

I belong to a small Bass Club and we fish at least one tournament there each year. There's also a group that holds open tournaments there on Thursday during the summer. I've seem as many as 18 boats with 2 anglers per boat in that tournament at times. The pool is now used (more than I care for) by skiers and rec boats. So it's easy to see the loss of that pool would affect quite a few people, run people's gas bills up by sending them to more distant lakes and keep some of us off the water who use it regularly.

By the way, I estimate that pool is open for full throttle boat operation for approximately 3 miles. I'd hate to see that lost by taking out that dam.

One other thing, I've heard of a 30lb plus Flat Head taken from the old blown out dam just below the WC dam.

Thanks for considering my post. Good fishing to you all---soon!!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

do you have a name and/or contact number for this "thursday" club?


----------



## HOTTFINGER (Apr 14, 2004)

dinkbuster1: I can't give you the data on the guy who runs it--I just know his name is Hank. One guy who does fish it regularly is Jim Miller. Jim hangs out a lot at Fisherman"s Quarters in Dayton. That #is 937 222 2262. 

They usually start up around Memorial Day and fish from 5-dark. Later in the year they switch to Sundays from around 1-?. It's really not a club just a bunch of guys who can't wait for the week end --like most of us. I think they charge about $30 to enter and $10 for big bass. Seems to be a pretty good group. I fished a few of them several years ago and never saw any controversy.

Hope this helps.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i have been listening to these talks about the dam for years in englewood. It is just about 5 minutes from my house and i have been fishing there since i was 3 with my dad. Theres multiple reasons for taking it out, an extremely large population of carp, it blocks fish migration, they dont want to dredge the lake and the water behind the dam is very poor and polluted. I have my reasons for why i dont want it to be taken out but, either way i will still fish that stretch of water.


----------

